# Dallas TX--An Evening with Temple Grandin at SMU



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tickets benefit Guide Dogs and Lone Star Puppy Raisers. 

Get the details here Lone Star Puppy Raisers

It's on October 6 at McFarlin Auditorium on the SMU Campus.

I wish I could go but that is just one week after Toby's cataract surgery and I must stay with him and make sure he doesn't take off his e-collar or worse.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

bumping up for Dallasites.


----------

